# How do I wrap this?



## Underdog

It's a stripe.
The inner side walls have to run and match all along the peak.
That's the only thing carved in stone.

What say you?


.


----------



## slinger58

Underdog said:


> It's a stripe.
> The inner side walls have to run and match all along the peak.
> That's the only thing carved in stone.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> 
> .


Don't have a clue. I just wanted to say your sig lines are great.:thumbup:


----------



## Underdog

slinger58 said:


> Don't have a clue. I just wanted to say your sig lines are great.:thumbup:


 "Thanks for noticing me." - Eeyore

Actually your the first to mention it; don't know if anybody else notices.


:cowboy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Very carefully.


----------



## Windmilldecor

Wire lap top with back


----------



## Underdog

Well how about this question.
Should the back wall line up with the face wall?


.


----------



## Underdog

cdpainting said:


> Very carefully.


Believe you me... it's one of my favorite decorators.



Windmilldecor said:


> Wire lap top with back


I use a PC. I don't own a lap top.
Actually I just don't understand what you said.


But time's running out, I install it in the morning.
But I do have one more consult with the decorator.


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

Windmilldecor said:


> Wire lap top with back


Oh maybe I do understand you now that I've thought about it.
Not the wraps; the matches and corner mismatches.
Would it be odd if the back wall lined up with the face and the two side corners mis-matched?
That's how the decorator is wanting it as of now.

There will be furniture inside the cove but I'm not sure how tall.




:cowboy:


----------



## Ohio Painter

Underdog I think you are onto the right idea, it wont look right if the face wall and back wall don't have the stripes match the way you indicate, that is a given. The "side" walls are straight forward enough to get balanced. The upper "side curved" sections I think you will just have to finagle to make the stripes line up between the the face wall and back wall so the stripes look continuous. 
I would start in the center of the face wall and then hang the center of the back wall and get them "in sync" so they match up. 
Show us how it turns out. Hope you're not hanging that by the roll pricing. Have fun.


----------



## Ohio Painter

There is going to have to be a miss match somewhere so the corners are the logical location, the issue I see is at the bottom of the second curve the paper is going to change direction.
The more I look at this the less I am sure. 
I suppose one could question the choice of paper for such an area.


----------



## Underdog

Ohio Painter said:


> Underdog I think you are onto the right idea, it wont look right if the face wall and back wall don't have the stripes match the way you indicate, that is a given. The "side" walls are straight forward enough to get balanced. The upper "side curved" sections I think you will just have to finagle to make the stripes line up between the the face wall and back wall so the stripes look continuous.
> I would start in the center of the face wall and then hang the center of the back wall and get them "in sync" so they match up.
> Show us how it turns out. Hope you're not hanging that by the roll pricing. Have fun.


 Not sure if I was clear. The side walls matching with the ceiling is firm in their minds.


----------



## Underdog

Ohio Painter said:


> There is going to have to be a miss match somewhere so the corners are the logical location, the issue I see is at the bottom of the second curve the paper is going to change direction.
> The more I look at this the less I am sure.
> I suppose one could question the choice of paper for such an area.


 From your mouth to the designer's ears.

I'm coming off of a job where they insisted I hang it and then regretted it and blamed me for not refusing to hang it.
I don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Ohio Painter

Underdog said:


> From your mouth to the designer's ears.
> 
> I'm coming off of a job where they insisted I hang it and then regretted it and blamed me for not refusing to hang it.
> I don't want that to happen again.


Wow, amazing. 
The way you indicate doing the side walls probably makes the most sense if the back ground of the pattern is subtle enough that the mismatched corner is ok with them. Have them sign a statement agreeing to it.


----------



## Underdog

Ohio Painter said:


> Wow, amazing.
> The way you indicate doing the side walls probably makes the most sense if the back ground of the pattern is subtle enough that the mismatched corner is ok with them. Have them sign a statement agreeing to it.


 I started a thread about coming up with an informational sheet or terms of service or something, but I've never had a customer sign something like that. Awkward.
But, you're right, I am going to have to make it known that I'm seriously concerned somehow.


:cowboy:


----------



## Ohio Painter

For anything bigger than a bathroom I use a simple one page agreement, basically spelling out that after hanging three strips of paper they agree that the pattern is correct direction, paper is free of defects, good workmanship, etc. In your case here I would also draft a simple statement agreeing on how to line up the face wall and back wall, and that the side wall will be in their desired direction. I would print off your pictures here and use them in the statement.


----------



## Underdog

Ohio Painter said:


> For anything bigger than a bathroom I use a simple one page agreement, basically spelling out that after hanging three strips of paper they agree that the pattern is correct direction, paper is free of defects, good workmanship, etc. In your case here I would also draft a simple statement agreeing on how to line up the face wall and back wall, and that the side wall will be in their desired direction. I would print off your pictures here and use them in the statement.


You don't know me quite yet, but I'm going on my 43rd year as an installer and I'm old school/mom and pop to the nth degree.
These are people I've known since my dad worked for them. It would be the first contract with them ever. Heck, except for contractors that require contracts and insurance (which they have to provide since I don't carry it), it would be my first contract by choice ever.

But I will take this seriously. I don't want them mad at me. 
Full disclosure... there's another one on the other side of the door.


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> You don't know me quite yet, but I'm going on my 43rd year as an installer and I'm old school/mom and pop to the nth degree.
> These are people I've known since my dad worked for them. It would be the first contract with them ever. Heck, except for contractors that require contracts and insurance (which they have to provide since I don't carry it), it would be my first contract by choice ever.
> 
> But I will take this seriously. I don't want them mad at me.
> Full disclosure... there's another one on the other side of the door.


Sorry to be late to the party, hope your still up and reading.

This will take some creative engineering to line up the back with the face wall and match the stripes as best as you can in the corners. I would, as you suggest, have the stripes vertical up the sides and meet at the peak of the "dome" . Tricky part will be to have the stripes match at the peak and not loose or gain too much wrapping the outside corners, I'd let the inside corners match/mis-match as they want. From the few archways I have wrapped, it's a tough choice to wrap only about 1/4 " and overlap, but there really isn't a better choice (and I've tried). To hide the edge of the underlapped piece, feather out that edge with some quick dry light spackle and over lap using VOV or Border Adhesive (GLUE!).

On those damn curves, you will need to relief cut the wraps, again, fill the gaps with lite spackle. OH, and have some touch up paint the color of the stripes. :whistling2:

Does that all make sense ?


----------



## Ohio Painter

Underdog said:


> You don't know me quite yet, but I'm going on my 43rd year as an installer and I'm old school/mom and pop to the nth degree.
> These are people I've known since my dad worked for them. It would be the first contract with them ever. Heck, except for contractors that require contracts and insurance (which they have to provide since I don't carry it), it would be my first contract by choice ever.
> 
> But I will take this seriously. I don't want them mad at me.
> Full disclosure... there's another one on the other side of the door.


Underdog, you're right I don't know you but I have nothing but respect for any contractor who has been in business for 43 years. I respect the relationship that you obviously have with this customer. I always prefer doing business with a handshake whenever possible. 

I joined this forum hoping to lean more and hoping to share something in return. I would like to share a valuable lesson I learned the hard way a few years ago, I no longer hang paper on a handshake.


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> Sorry to be late to the party, hope your still up and reading.
> 
> This will take some creative engineering to line up the back with the face wall and match the stripes as best as you can in the corners. I would, as you suggest, have the stripes vertical up the sides and meet at the peak of the "dome" . Tricky part will be to have the stripes match at the peak and not loose or gain too much wrapping the outside corners, I'd let the inside corners match/mis-match as they want. From the few archways I have wrapped, it's a tough choice to wrap only about 1/4 " and overlap, but there really isn't a better choice (and I've tried). To hide the edge of the underlapped piece, feather out that edge with some quick dry light spackle and over lap using VOV or Border Adhesive (GLUE!).
> 
> On those damn curves, you will need to relief cut the wraps, again, fill the gaps with lite spackle. OH, and have some touch up paint the color of the stripes. :whistling2:
> 
> Does that all make sense ?


 Yeah, I'm still up.
Good idea, it's going to take two days so I think I'll hang the outside and make the tiny wraps; then float the ridge so it's smooth as I butt to the edge on those curved strips. She's already aware that it's going to be a raw edge.
Ironically, you have to put in the effort as if the furniture isn't going to go there. You have to hang it for the few days that the area is going to be exposed. _I'm hoping the furniture will be tall_.

You reminded me of something. I think they want me to center it at the doorway so that a wide area of the stripe is on the edge of the insets. At least the edges that are closest to the door. They've become aware that the corners are crooked. 
Man, I'm going to have to make sure they understand it's their decisions on this one. 


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

Ohio Painter said:


> Underdog, you're right I don't know you but I have nothing but respect for any contractor who has been in business for 43 years. I respect the relationship that you obviously have with this customer. I always prefer doing business with a handshake whenever possible.
> 
> I joined this forum hoping to lean more and hoping to share something in return. I would like to share a valuable lesson I learned the hard way a few years ago, I no longer hang paper on a handshake.


 If I were starting right now I would do it your way. My way is over. 
With me it's just habit. I'm on cruise control until I retire from this. I just get frustrated because all I hang anymore are difficult installations and exotic materials. I'm trying to transition into selling.


:cowboy:


----------



## daArch

Do you have a link to the pattern?

You talk of _wide area_ of the stripe.


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> Do you have a link to the pattern?
> 
> You talk of _wide area_ of the stripe.


I forgot to take a picture of the material... duh.

It's like this, you've seen it. Thibault


----------



## daArch

OH BOY.

That can SOOO easily save your ass, or bite it. I hope you have the time to engineer the best option. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn

Personally, I would talk them out of papering the side walls completely and match the front and back. I mean, stripes for that!!


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> OH BOY.
> 
> That can SOOO easily save your ass, or bite it. I hope you have the time to engineer the best option. :thumbsup:





chrisn said:


> Personally, I would talk them out of papering the side walls completely and match the front and back. I mean, stripes for that!!


 Well I'm meeting her at 9:00, we'll see.



:cowboy:


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> Personally, I would talk them out of papering the side walls completely and match the front and back. I mean, stripes for that!!



There is no easy or good solution for this one. Many times with an arched passageway, I will wrap onto just the VERTICAL section of that passageway, terminating the paper where the curve of the arch starts. Unfortunately, with what UD is facing, that line will be tough to define.

If it is left blank, it will look inconsistent, unless they paint the back wall.

If the continue the pattern vertically UP the wall, because of the uneven spacing of the stripes. there will be an uneven/unmatched transition at the peak.

This one sucks big time.


----------



## Underdog

Well we compromised for today. The decorator and home owner were going to be out of pocket for the rest of the day so I installed the face and will meet with them tomorrow. I had the rest of the room to hang anyway so I was able to keep busy.
This way I can show them more easily how many corners get affected and why.
Here's the progress so far. I had to stitch two photos together so the join looks a little odd. The peak in the crown molding on the left isn't really there.






:cowboy:


----------



## Gough

Underdog said:


> Well we compromised for today. The decorator and home owner were going to be out of pocket for the rest of the day so I installed the face and will meet with them tomorrow. I had the rest of the room to hang anyway so I was able to keep busy.
> This way I can show them more easily how many corners get affected and why.
> Here's the progress so far. I had to stitch two photos together so the join looks a little odd. The peak in the crown molding on the left isn't really there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Better them than you, right?


----------



## daArch

With your photo editing skills, you might be able to show them how different options will look. 

This will definitely be a matter of personal preference. As I tell many folks, "no matter what you choose, it's gonna look great . . . from my house"


----------



## Ohio Painter

I have an idea that may sound nuts. If the back wall has paper hung to line up with the face wall and the sides get hung too, could you then paint the inside of the arch areas the same color as the back ground of the paper. Then cut out stripes and paste on just the stripes to line up from the face wall to the back wall. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Underdog

Ohio Painter said:


> I have an idea that may sound nuts. If the back wall has paper hung to line up with the face wall and the sides get hung too, could you then paint the inside of the arch areas the same color as the back ground of the paper. Then cut out stripes and paste on just the stripes to line up from the face wall to the back wall.
> Just a thought.


 Ha, Knowing them they might just be innovative enough to go for something like that. I won't bring it up though, but only because I don't want to do it. It's the difference between finishing it tomorrow and finishing it who knows when.

Creative solution though. That's a pretty good idea for those curved ceilings. Interesting.

:cowboy:


----------



## Repaintpro

Underdog said:


> If I were starting right now I would do it your way. My way is over.
> *With me it's just habit. I'm on cruise control until I retire from this.* I just get frustrated because all I hang anymore are difficult installations and exotic materials. I'm trying to transition into selling.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


So sad because us young fellas still need all the help and advice we can get! 

Hope your install goes well!


----------



## robartvad

Haven't the foggiest. I simply needed to say your sig lines are incredible.


----------



## Underdog

robartvad said:


> Haven't the foggiest. I simply needed to say your sig lines are incredible.


Thanks, plus you reminded me, they went with lining them up to the back wall...


----------



## chrisn

Did you do the arches?


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> Did you do the arches?


He's never met me :whistling2:


It looks like the stripes run vertical up the sides to the peak, can't tell how they lined up.

But it looks like the only possible solution. Good job UD :thumbup:


----------



## Underdog

chrisn said:


> Did you do the arches?





daArch said:


> He's never met me :whistling2:
> 
> 
> It looks like the stripes run vertical up the sides to the peak, can't tell how they lined up.
> 
> But it looks like the only possible solution. Good job UD :thumbup:


 Lol... Yeah but I didn't get a pic to the side for some reason. You can kinda tell in this self portrait.

Very crooked floor, yes. it was a second floor in a house in a historic district in SA.


----------



## daArch

WOW, 

You know you're in Texas when such unrelated decorative choices are made. 

I mean, that's just mishegas


----------



## Underdog

I've never met Miss Hegas so I had to look her up, but in Texas we think that antiques go with anything, kind of like white ceilings or tortillas.


:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> He's never met me :whistling2:
> 
> 
> It looks like the stripes run vertical up the sides to the peak, can't tell how they lined up.
> 
> But it looks like the only possible solution. Good job UD :thumbup:


somehow, I knew that was coming


----------



## Gough

Underdog said:


> Lol... Yeah but I didn't get a pic to the side for some reason. You can kinda tell in this self portrait.
> 
> Very crooked floor, yes. it was a second floor in a house in a historic district in SA.


Thanks for the picture, the paper looks great.

It's just too bad some old guy photobombed the shot:whistling2:


----------



## DrakeB

Just wanted to say that turned out awesome. Mad respect, I couldn't even begin to be a paper hanger.


----------



## Ohio Painter

How you hung that paper seems the only logical solution, looks very good.


----------

